

The Italian language Wikipedia is no longer available - k33l0r
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111005/06071816206/access-to-italian-wikipedia-blocked-protest-wiretapping-bill-italy.shtml

======
sp332
Posted yesterday with commentary from a WP admin:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3072800>

